# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Las obras de la Variante destruyen los acuíferos de cinco localidades

## Embalses

INFRAESTRUCTURAS / Tren de Alta Velocidad
*Las obras de la Variante destruyen los acuíferos de cinco localidades*

                                        Escasez de agua. El caso más grave es el del pueblo de Rodiezmo, cuyos vecinos han vivido más de 2 años con el abastecimiento mediante camiones cisterna


             Las perforaciones de estas obras han supuesto la ruptura y pérdida de varios acuíferos naturales en dos municipios. ESTEFANÍA NIÑO




           Estefanía Niño La Pola/Villamanín
Las obras de la Variante de Pajares han provocado la rotura de varios acuíferos en los municipios de Villamanín y La Pola de Gordón. La escasez de agua en pedanías de ambos ayuntamientos ha sido un problema con el que los vecinos han tenido que convivir. Los representantes de las comarcas afectadas han mantenido constantes reuniones con el Administrador de Infraestructuras Ferroviarias (Adif) para buscar soluciones y paliar estos problemas de abastecimiento.
En el caso del municipio de Villamanín, tres localidades se han visto afectadas: Viadangos, Casares y Rodiezmo. Este último pueblo se ha llevado la peor parte, ya que sus habitantes han vivido más de 2 años abastecidos con camiones cisterna. La solución, en principio provisional, se fue alargando más de lo deseable. Tras reuniones con Adif, el Ayuntamiento de Villamanín parece haber encontrado una forma de paliar el problema de escasez de agua. Se buscarán posibles focos de canalización de agua para abastecer las tres localidades afectadas. En la sesión plenaria que el Consistorio celebró ayer, el regidor apuntó que estamos esperando a que mejore el tiempo para comenzar los estudios previos al proyecto. Asimismo, señaló que varias localidades, entre ellas Rodiezmo, serán abastecidas mediante la canalización de un manantial de Millaró de la Tercia. 
En el municipio de La Pola de Gordón, otras tres pedanías han sufrido problemas con el agua derivados de las obras del túnel. La localidad de Beberino también perdió su acuífero como consecuencia de las obras de la Alta Velocidad. Responsables de Adif recalcaron que se acometió una traída de aguas, lo que, sumado a la recuperación del acuífero afectado en su día, supone que no tienen problemas de abastecimiento como consecuencia de las obras. Otro de los pueblos gordoneses afectados por la escasez de agua es Paradilla. El Ayuntamiento ha estado abasteciendo la localidad mediante cubas de agua. Los problemas con el agua comenzaron en diciembre de 2007. El alcalde de La Pola, Francisco Castañón, se mostró desconcertado con la escasez de agua en la villa y manifestó que entendemos que antes de empezar las obras de la Variante no había ningún problema, y ahora sí lo hay. Finalmente, y más de un año después, parece que se ha encontrado la solución al problema. Dentro del Plan de Sequía de la Diputación se aprobó una partida para acometer un nuevo depósito de agua para la localidad. 
En este sentido, el regidor gordonés manifestó que estamos en negociaciones con Adif, y ayudará de un algún modo en la captación o en la construcción del depósito.



http://www.la-cronica.net/2009/01/09...ades-22122.htm

----------


## termopar

> *Una «chapuza total» que llevó a que la variante hiciera aguas*
> 
> La geóloga Beatriz González apunta a que la precipitación en iniciar las obras en Pajares multiplicó los problemas por no hacer un estudio hidrogeológico previo
> 
> L.O. 
> REDACCIÓN 16/03/2017 05:00
> 
> Dice el refrán «vísteme despacio que tengo prisa» y probablemente muchos de los retrasos interminables en la apertura de la variantes de Pajares --con una constante posposición de fechas que no parece tener final y que Fomento se resiste a fijar en el futuro-- tienen que ver paradójicamente con la precipitación a la hora de iniciar las obras. Así se desprende de una serie de informes de Adif sobre las modificaciones de los trabajos que revelan que los imprevistos tanto sobre la realidad geológica de las profundidades que tenían que horadarse y en particular el corte de acuíferos bajo la cordillera dispararon los retrasos y también los sobrecostes.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.lavozdeasturias.es/notici...9539242722.htm

----------

